# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  تل نميرة

## M7MD

تل نميرة يقع في الجزء الجنوبي من البحر الميت على الجهة الشرقية من ضفاف البحر

يقع على بعد 15 كم من مدينة غور الصافي الى جهة الشمال


للوصول للتل يجب علينا المرور بالوادي الذي يشبه السيق كما هو الحال بكل من البتراء و ووادي الموجب


الصخور الشاهقة على و جدول الماء الذي يجري في هذا الوادي و صوت هدير الماء يشد المار به بالأنصات و التأمل


طبعا لمتسلقي الصخور هنالك العديد من الصخور العظيمة التي يصعب على البعض الصعود عليها 


منظر غروب الشمس الشيء الذي يحبه البعض من تلك المناطق خصوصا من مغرمي شرب القهوة ..... لها طعم اخر






لقد فقدنا العديد من الصور الجميلة و المناظر الطبيعية بالخطأ خصوصا بعد المسير داخل الوادي لمدة ساعات 

ان مسيرة السيران لها متعه لمغرمينها خصوصا ان كانت في الأخر على رائحة الشواء الذي ينسينا تعب الطريق ومشقة السيران و تسلق الجبال


لنا عودة أخرى للموضوع مع الصور 

كما لنا عودة لموضوع اخر و منطقة أخرى مدعمة بالصور الأكثر توضيحا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوووووووووور يا محمد على الموضوع 

رغم انه انا ما بعرف المنطقة هاي 

و   أول مرة بسمع فيها

----------


## M7MD

> مشكوووووووووور يا محمد على الموضوع 
> 
> رغم انه انا ما بعرف المنطقة هاي 
> 
> و   أول مرة بسمع فيها


معاذ المناطق اللي زرتها بتجنن خصوصا فيها ينابع مياه طول السنه

موجودة في الأغوار الجنوبية و بتنبع من جبال الكرك

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور...بالفعل صور جميله..اول مره بسمع بهاي المنطقه

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمد والله فيه شغلات ما بنعرفهااااااااااااا ببلدنا

----------

